# Borax in the UK



## newbie001

Hello everyone  

I wanted to know what alternatives there are to using Borax as this doesn't seem to be widely available in the UK. Some websites that do ship here charge too high a price to justify the size of the product IMO. 

I've found the following, are they sufficient? 

1) http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dri-Pak-Hou...dp/B001DMQZW6/ref=pd_sim_grocery_2?tag=vig-21
2) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pure-Bora...ps=63&clkid=7631970411707386652#ht_2566wt_753


----------



## spirit wings

this is what one person said online.

"In UK the larger Tesco stores sell it under their natural cleaning range along with bicarbonate of soda and vinegar for cleaning. It is a powder in a small box"


----------



## newbie001

spirit wings said:


> this is what one person said online.
> 
> "In UK the larger Tesco stores sell it under their natural cleaning range along with bicarbonate of soda and vinegar for cleaning. It is a powder in a small box"


http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=271574003 

Do you think it's this one they're referring to? 

*Ingredients: *
15-30% Anionic Surfactants, Zeolite, Oxygen-Based Bleaching Agent,5-15% Nonionic Surfactants, Sodium Silicate ,<5% Soap, Bleach Activator, Polypeptide, Cellulose Gum, Parfum, Sodium Sulfate, Sodium Gluconate, Sodium Bicarbonate, Sodium Citrate


----------



## spirit wings

well. I have a box here and all it says for ingredients is: sodium tetraborate. and that is all.


----------



## newbie001

lol then I don't think that's the one.


----------



## spirit wings

newbie001 said:


> lol then I don't think that's the one.


nope...lol..


----------



## newbie001

I think this is it? 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dri-Pak-Bicarbonate-Soda-500Gm/dp/B001CJ10MA/ref=pd_bxgy_kh_text_b

If what you have is Borax, then this is just another brand of it?


----------



## spirit wings

newbie001 said:


> I think this is it?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dri-Pak-Bicarbonate-Soda-500Gm/dp/B001CJ10MA/ref=pd_bxgy_kh_text_b
> 
> If what you have is Borax, then this is just another brand of it?


I don't know..you want borax..here is a link to it.

http://www.boraxshop.co.uk/index.html


----------



## newbie001

Thanks. I tried purchasing from them but they are having difficulties with their paypal account. 

I just checked again, and I think the ebay link I mentioned above, that is it


----------



## newbie001

http://www.baldwins.co.uk/perl/go.pl/shop/products.html

Found it here!


----------



## switchbackmat69

guys if you have a taxidermy shop there they can get it, it's a cleaning agent but us taxidermists use it widely on moste birds, and some smaller mammals to preserve the hide and clean it. Also any super market would have it, it's in with the laundry soaps, normaly says 20 mule team borax on the box. it's actualy laundry deterget booster.

P.S: I know, none of you wanted to know I'm a taxidermist


----------



## spirit wings

switchbackmat69 said:


> guys if you have a taxidermy shop there they can get it, it's a cleaning agent but us taxidermists use it widely on moste birds, and some smaller mammals to preserve the hide and clean it. Also any super market would have it, it's in with the laundry soaps, normaly says 20 mule team borax on the box. it's actualy laundry deterget booster.
> 
> P.S: I know, none of you wanted to know I'm a taxidermist


yes it is easy to find here in the US, he is in the UK so there seems to be a problem of finding it there for him.. I think they may sell it in hardware type stores there.


----------



## newbie001

spirit wings said:


> yes it is easy to find here in the US, he is in the UK so there seems to be a problem of finding it there for him.. I think they may sell it in hardware type stores there.


I found out why. It was banned here in June 2009 for general consumership, and now is only availble in selected stores. I'll just use baby shampoo until I find some.


----------



## spirit wings

newbie001 said:


> I found out why. It was banned here in June 2009 for general consumership, and now is only availble in selected stores. I'll just use baby shampoo until I find some.


I wonder why, I have been using this stuff on my birds!..


----------



## newbie001

Causes problems in human reproduction and causes birth deformities. It is classed in the EU as toxic. After that, most major stores (e.g. Tesco, Boots) removed it from their shelves and now sell "Borax Substitute" which has all the cleaning attritbutes of the original, but not the flee removing and preservative function.


----------



## Jay3

newbie001 said:


> Causes problems in human reproduction and causes birth deformities. It is classed in the EU as toxic. After that, most major stores (e.g. Tesco, Boots) removed it from their shelves and now sell "Borax Substitute" which has all the cleaning attritbutes of the original, but not the flee removing and preservative function.



I never heard that about Borax.


----------



## spirit wings

newbie001 said:


> Causes problems in human reproduction and causes birth deformities. It is classed in the EU as toxic. After that, most major stores (e.g. Tesco, Boots) removed it from their shelves and now sell "Borax Substitute" which has all the cleaning attritbutes of the original, but not the flee removing and preservative function.


birth defects?.. what, are people eating this stuff? or was it fed to rats who got defects.. I hope it is not a case of poisening rats with huge doses of the stuff and see how it affects them and then pull it off the shelf.

I don't think Iam going to use it anylonger.


----------



## newbie001

It was very common here before that. Now those that do sell it, recommend you to not touch the powder directly without using gloves :S


----------



## newbie001

spirit wings said:


> birth defects?.. what, are people eating this stuff? or was it fed to rats who got defects.. I hope it is not a case of poisening rats with huge doses of the stuff and see how it affects them and then pull it off the shelf.


apparently, it used to be used in some edible products, but I don't think that's very common now.


----------



## Jay3

Well this is interesting since so many use it for their birds, who do drink the bath water. 

Borax information: just how safe is borax?

This is the most crucial borax information - and yet reports about borax safety give a rather mixed message. Here's what I've gleaned about borax safety.

*Borax needs to be stored carefully because it is toxic if ingested.* While this may be unlikely to happen, even by accident, anyone using it should be aware because of the dangers of very young children playing with it.

Even as little as a teaspoonful could prove fatal if swallowed by a young child. For this reason, be very careful if using it anywhere near food and wipe up spills immediately. (See below for safety advice when using borax.)

There is a slight hazard of contamination through skin contact. It may cause irritation and redness from prolonged contact. If you have any cuts or abrasions on your hands you should use rubber gloves when handling it or using it in solution.
http://www.greenfootsteps.com/borax-information.html


----------



## John_D

If you are looking for something to deal with external parasite like mites and lice, there are pigeon-specific products which will do that with safety.

Look up Boddy and Ridewood or Interpigeon site for example

http://www.pigeons.co.uk/johnsons/johnsons-pigeon-mite-and-lice-powder.html

http://www.interpigeon.com/products/166729_harka-mectin_spot_on_-_harkers_5ml.php


----------



## newbie001

John_D said:


> If you are looking for something to deal with external parasite like mites and lice, there are pigeon-specific products which will do that with safety.
> 
> Look up Boddy and Ridewood or Interpigeon site for example
> 
> http://www.pigeons.co.uk/johnsons/johnsons-pigeon-mite-and-lice-powder.html
> 
> http://www.interpigeon.com/products/166729_harka-mectin_spot_on_-_harkers_5ml.php


Thanks for that John.


----------



## Print Tippler

I would just use diatomaceous earth for dealing with external parasites.


----------

